#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-08-27
<illunatic> wow this is it for tx huh?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-08-28
<spridel> illunatic: depends on the channel.  austin, dallas, and houston all have channels iirc
<illunatic> ah
<illunatic> austin here
#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-08-26
<wickedpz> hey
<wickedpz> Checkout the work weve done to my sixties Oldsmobile Toronado: http://postimage.org/gallery/bsnh5k8/
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-08-20
<guy__> Does it count if I used to live in Texas....?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-08-24
<tiwake> big storm coming
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-08-25
<tiwake> https://weather.com/storms/hurricane/news/tropical-storm-hurricane-harvey-forecast-24aug2017
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-08-26
<tiwake> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8as4cuFZ0A
<tiwake> https://68.media.tumblr.com/ad881bb52ef76af647f8b15f19c643b7/tumblr_ovau0gA2gZ1urmckio1_1280.jpg
